# Leviathan Pattern Dreadnought from ForgeWorld



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

So this just got put up for pre-order. Leviathan Pattern Dreadnought








And upon further examination I have to say I like the design of it. Combining the menace of the more standard-box dreadnought with the curves and cuddliness of the Emperor's favorite Centurion, into something rather menacing.








Like usual with ForgeWorld stuff like this, you can get a set with arms or just order the body and then order the arms you want.
Main Body








Arm choices;
Claw Arm








GravFlux Cannon








Storm Cannon








Seige Drill


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I love it. That quad autocannon looks suitably brutal.


----------



## GuiltySparc (Dec 29, 2014)

looks freakin awesome...super mean with the guns/pose of the one in death guard colors.


----------



## GuiltySparc (Dec 29, 2014)

rules aint bad either...throw two storm cannons on it and you have 12 S7 AP3 shots at BS5 with whatever the usr 'sunder' means. Pretty nasty dakka.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

GuiltySparc said:


> rules aint bad either...throw two storm cannons on it and you have 12 S7 AP3 shots at BS5 with whatever the usr 'sunder' means. Pretty nasty dakka.


Sunder is Tank Hunters but for that weapon only. Bruuutaaaaal.


----------



## GuiltySparc (Dec 29, 2014)

nasty...makes me sad though that they have 40k rules for it but only for the SM codexes... It should be able to be taken by CSM...goddamn thing is painted in traitor colors right on the page!


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Love the look of this thing super bulky dreadnaughts!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

GuiltySparc said:


> nasty...makes me sad though that they have 40k rules for it but only for the SM codexes... It should be able to be taken by CSM...goddamn thing is painted in traitor colors right on the page!


painted in legion colours. not a CSM colours. the traitors lost a lot of tech after being chased off to the eye. and the ability to maintain a lot of it.


----------



## GuiltySparc (Dec 29, 2014)

Haskanael said:


> painted in legion colours. not a CSM colours. the traitors lost a lot of tech after being chased off to the eye. and the ability to maintain a lot of it.


Right, i understand the difference, but i feel like its a cop out/catch all that doesn't make a lot of sense in some cases. Storm bolers vs combi bolters totally makes sense...all the different land raiders vs plain jane godhammer, fine with that...but CSM have dreadnoughts, i think its reasonable to assume that if they managed to keep some regular dreadnoughts and maintain them then they should be able to hang on to a few of these badasses, lol.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

I like it but according to the 40k rules for it you don't seem to be able to have the grav bombard. The seems reserved for 30k only


----------



## GuiltySparc (Dec 29, 2014)

really i just want one of these to hang out and be BFFs with my KDK soul grinder.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Haskanael said:


> painted in legion colours. not a CSM colours. the traitors lost a lot of tech after being chased off to the eye. and the ability to maintain a lot of it.



Actually, it would make far more sense for CSM to have this than SM.
10,000 years have passed in the normal world. Plenty of time for all the relic dreads' to fall out of use or be destroyed.
On the other hand (I'm referencing the Nightlords trilogies here) for many CSM only a few hundred years have passed due to the time warping effects of the warp. It makes far more sense for CSM and their crew to be able to maintain units from the Heresy era.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> Actually, it would make far more sense for CSM to have this than SM.
> 10,000 years have passed in the normal world. Plenty of time for all the relic dreads' to fall out of use or be destroyed.
> On the other hand (I'm referencing the Nightlords trilogies here) for many CSM only a few hundred years have passed due to the time warping effects of the warp. It makes far more sense for CSM and their crew to be able to maintain units from the Heresy era.


While true. The Mechanicus probably has a horde of these things stashed away for when the Astartes ask really nicely. And when the Omnissiah agrees.:grin:


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

No thanks, I'll stick to my dreadnaught/warjack conversions.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> No thanks, I'll stick to my dreadnaught/warjack conversions.


tell me more. I've been considering using Warjacks/Warbeasts to replace Helbrutes.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Xabre said:


> tell me more. I've been considering using Warjacks/Warbeasts to replace Helbrutes.


Well, to brief since this is not the thread for. You take the body of a dreadnought, and then you either cup the hips off to use the warjack hips and legs on the body, or cut the legs off and just stick the warjack legs on the dread hip. option one makes the Dreadjack a bit taller, while option B is a bit more stocky. Then you take the warjacks shoulders *important make sure the warjack has separate shoulder pieces: not that there sculpted onto the body* and put them where the dreadnoughts arms go. You can then use one of the Warjack heads ontop of the dreadnought body to give a 'big infantry man' view or you could use the regular dreadnought face plates, i used the front of a venerable dread with the head for my ironclad dread so it looks like a terminator and looks very well armored. NOTE: there is no good way to mate a warjack head on top a dreadnought body, i just hid the lack of a proper neck with a head scarf. (and since I have desert camo on my responable marines I quickly got the nickname 'terrorist marines' at my last group (Fumes)) Glue on weapons to the warjacks hands, or use a stock warjack weapon, my ironclad has a khaldor axe as a weapon for it's thunder hammer and BLAM bobs your unkle: you have a dreadnought that's more then a refrigerator since it has real arms and legs.

I don't have a hellbrute assembled, but looking at the one i have on spure it's not too different in size, particularity if you use the dreadnought hips. Very mechanical looking though, not sure if it works with the more 'organic' look the hell brutes have.

EDIT: (blows dust off thread) I found my old thread I did showing my first Dreadjack conversion. http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=128737 This one has independent hips and is built with a Cyngar Avenger/Centurion/Hammersmith (you can actually see the hammer handles used to hold the weapons in place and I think a dreadnought from one of the starter sets, don't know bought it second hand from one the people i play with who did not want it.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> Well, to brief since this is not the thread for. You take the body of a dreadnought, and then you either cup the hips off to use the warjack hips and legs on the body, or cut the legs off and just stick the warjack legs on the dread hip. option one makes the Dreadjack a bit taller, while option B is a bit more stocky. Then you take the warjacks shoulders *important make sure the warjack has separate shoulder pieces: not that there sculpted onto the body* and put them where the dreadnoughts arms go. You can then use one of the Warjack heads ontop of the dreadnought body to give a 'big infantry man' view or you could use the regular dreadnought face plates, i used the front of a venerable dread with the head for my ironclad dread so it looks like a terminator and looks very well armored. NOTE: there is no good way to mate a warjack head on top a dreadnought body, i just hid the lack of a proper neck with a head scarf. (and since I have desert camo on my responable marines I quickly got the nickname 'terrorist marines' at my last group (Fumes)) Glue on weapons to the warjacks hands, or use a stock warjack weapon, my ironclad has a khaldor axe as a weapon for it's thunder hammer and BLAM bobs your unkle: you have a dreadnought that's more then a refrigerator since it has real arms and legs.
> 
> I don't have a hellbrute assembled, but looking at the one i have on spure it's not too different in size, particularity if you use the dreadnought hips. Very mechanical looking though, not sure if it works with the more 'organic' look the hell brutes have


Thats all really clever. :good:


----------

